# Trimming floating plants?



## Garuda2520 (May 2, 2021)

Hi, 

Newbie question, but is there need to trim floating plants root to shorter or just taking off excess plants altogether?

Plants include;
Salvinia Auriculata
Limnobium Laevigatum
Spirodela polyrhiza







Some of plants roots growing from top to bottom and back 😅


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

You can cut floating plant roots. You need to take excess floating plants out so plants underneath can get light also.


----------



## Cawafuoshi (Mar 24, 2021)

Ah, here is the pic of your tank. Dismiss the welcome thread where I asked for one. Great hiding place for the rasboras.


----------



## Garuda2520 (May 2, 2021)

Cawafuoshi said:


> Ah, here is the pic of your tank. Dismiss the welcome thread where I asked for one. Great hiding place for the rasboras.


Thanks 👍🏻 Yeah, it's a jungle and maybe even too good of a hiding place for the chili's.. Habe to really look for them to see them. But I like it. It's nice to sit in front of the tank and find all of them 😊


----------



## Garuda2520 (May 2, 2021)

mistergreen said:


> You can cut floating plant roots. You need to take excess floating plants out so plants underneath can get light also.


Okay, thank you for this. I'll get the extra growth out.


----------



## Garuda2520 (May 2, 2021)

Noahlikesfish said:


> put the roots in a cup of tank water and put like pond snails inside you can make mulm for your plants


Really 👍🏻😁 This one I have to try. Then I can use the mulm for my tank?


----------



## Cawafuoshi (Mar 24, 2021)

I would think that a heavily planted tank like yours produces its fair share of mulm over time. There is even an interesting discussion about mulm and humic substances in aquaria right on this forum from 2005. Somebody happened to have dug it out after all these years, and it is an interesting read. I don't think extra mulm is needed.Do we need more humics in our aquariums?


----------



## atxrj123 (Dec 25, 2020)

You don't have to trim them but you can. My tetras and guppies (including babies) like to nibble on them -- so you might find them an additional source of food.


----------



## targyplus (27 d ago)

I have a fluval flex tank and new to the hobby. I have salvinia minima, amazon frogbit and giant duckweed coming next week. Im concerned that the light under the hood is too close to the water. Will this be a problem with those plants? I bought some 1 inch risers just in case and bought APT fertilizer. Any help would be great...never had live plants at all


----------

